# hacer una brujula electronica



## christian_f (Abr 22, 2008)

HOLA
Alguien tiene una idea de como hacer una brujula electronica con unos sensores de efecto hall y un pic. Si alguien sabe algo que me haga el favor de ayudarme, porque haciendo este proyecto ya tendria el proyecto final del año listo y ya me estaria recibiendo de tecnico electronico.
 Muchas Gracias.
 Christian Favalessa


----------



## Leon Elec (Abr 22, 2008)

Hola christian. Tal vez te puede servir el sensor magnético PW6945. Te adjunto una nota de aplicación.

Saludos.


----------



## pepechip (Abr 22, 2008)

Tal vez este modulo te sirva.

http://www.superrobotica.com/S320160.htm


----------



## santiago (Abr 22, 2008)

"leon elec" una vez saque un modulo como este de una camioneta peugeot partner anda muy bien solo que a este se le colocaba un decodificador de mas que formaba una letra en 2 displays 
salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2008)

En este post se comento algo sobre sistemas de navegacion en general

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/electronica-rov-submarino-12136/


----------



## christian_f (Abr 24, 2008)

Gracias a todos por las respuestas, pero lo que yo necesito es hacerla yo con los componentes que dije  mas arriba
 muchas gracias
 Christian Favalessa


----------



## Oceano (Jul 28, 2009)

Puedes fabricar una brújula digital con sensores de efecto Hall, específicamente con el sensor Sensor Allegro 1321 que entrega por su pin "OUT" 2,5 voltios cuando está en estado de reposo,sin la presencia de campo magnético.

Ante la presencia del polo Norte de un imán, la salida variará proporcionalmente de 2,5v hacia arriba y si le damos la vuelta al iman, enfrentandolo al polo Sur, la salida bajará de 2,5v lo mismo en sentido contrario.

Aprovechando esto y para aumentar la sensibilidad al doble (que falta hace) se monta dos sensores opuestos, uno enfrentado a otro.


----------

